# Accepted



## frs225 (Dec 23, 2014)

Hello-

I received my acceptance letter today with dates associated with obtaining my degrees. It looks like I will be an EA on January 28. Is there any education related work for the first degree, or does the initiate go in with out understanding?

Thanks!


----------



## mrpierce17 (Dec 23, 2014)

First of all let me say congratulations on being accepted into our ancient society . I wouldn't suggest reading anything until you are initiated and then only the material given to you by your instructor , you will understand why once you have gained your 3°


----------



## frs225 (Dec 23, 2014)

Thank you for the congrats. If I understand you correctly, there is no instruction for the first degree?

Thanks again!


----------



## Ghost (Dec 23, 2014)

Congrats. I was just initiated. My advice is to trust your new brothers to be. There's no need to do any education work. Just listen to everything around you.  You'll do great and welcome!


----------



## frs225 (Dec 23, 2014)

Thank you. I appreciate your advise.


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 24, 2014)

Some jurisdictions offer initial reading with a booklet like "On the Threshold".  They tend to be brief summaries of Masonic history or philosophy, state activities and charities.  Feel free to read all you wish on topics like that.

Avoid reading about the events of the ceremony.  Do you know anyone who as a kid found their Christmas presents, opened them and spoiled the surprise?  Reading about the degree is a bit like that.  Go in and let it be a surprise as that increases the emotional impact.  Step out in faith that your friend who sponsored you will take good care of you just as the friend who sponsored him did years ago.


----------



## frs225 (Dec 24, 2014)

I appreciate the advise.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 24, 2014)

There is no educational work for your EA initiation. As a matter of fact, anything you may read beforehand may spoil the experiance for you.


----------



## Bro. Staton (Dec 26, 2014)

Don't read anything other than what is given to you by your instructor. Everything that you will need will be supplied. Don't search the net for questions or answers as they will be given in due time. Welcome to the craft and keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## frs225 (Dec 28, 2014)

Will do. Thanks again to everyone for the good advise. I appreciate the support and look forward to becoming a brother.


----------



## frs225 (Jan 20, 2015)

I have another week until initiation, and the anticipation is killing me.


----------



## Joshua71 (Jan 21, 2015)

Welcome! Sit back and enjoy the ride, you're in for a treat of an experience and the journey is well worth it for those that want it to be. Know that everyone in the room with you has done what you are about to and are excited for you as well!


----------



## blacksmith83 (Jan 24, 2015)

Welcome! I went through EA a few months back, this upcoming week i'm going through my 2nd degree...just as everyone says, relax and enjoy the experience and trust your soon to be brothers!


----------



## frs225 (Jan 28, 2015)

What an amazing night. My brother and I were initiated together. Our lodge did a short and long ceremony. I went first, then was able to witness half of my brothers ceremony. We then joined together to complete the ritual together. WOW what an experience. Thank you to all my brothers who offered sound advice. I am truly honored to be part of this fraternity. My lodge brothers were very welcoming, as are the brothers I have interacted with in this forum.


----------



## blacksmith83 (Jan 29, 2015)

Congrats and welcome! I went through the degree for fellow craft last night...definitely an exciting experience


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jan 29, 2015)

blacksmith83 said:


> Congrats and welcome! I went through the degree for fellow craft last night...definitely an exciting experience


Congratulations a beautiful degree indeed...


----------



## blacksmith83 (Jan 29, 2015)

It definitely reiterates everything I've reflected upon until now...and has given me a greater understanding for my preparations towards further degrees


----------



## Dale Stages (Mar 1, 2015)

Congratulations, great news to hear.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 2, 2015)

frs225 said:


> Hello-
> 
> I received my acceptance letter today with dates associated with obtaining my degrees. It looks like I will be an EA on January 28. Is there any education related work for the first degree, or does the initiate go in with out understanding?
> 
> Thanks!



First of all, Congratulations!!

Secondly, the best way to begin this journey is to go in without any prior knowledge!


----------



## Jay Welch (Mar 5, 2015)

dfrybur, I really like your Christmas gift analogy. You have to stand there and act all surprised! Yeah its supposed to be a mystery that's a huge part of it. frs 225 congrats man and welcome to the family.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 26, 2015)

Have you received all three by now? How did it go?


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jan 11, 2016)

Bruh, just soak up as much knowledge in the early stages, be proficient in all the degrees, there is nothing more pleasurable than to see a young E.A. grinding and knowing what the true meaning of wanting to be a Master Mason...


----------

